

NYT: Apple expected to release Siri-powered television by 2013 - hnalien
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/10/27/nyt_apple_expected_to_release_siri_powered_television_by_2013.html

======
epochwolf
Flagged. This is pure speculation.

